# تحديد عطلات السيارات الحديثة بواسطة سكنر اليكتروني



## صلاح الجبوري (30 أبريل 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء اريد من يسعفني للتعلم على كيفية التعامل او تشغيل جهاز
*launch X431 TOOL Bluetooth X431 Infinite universal scanner لتحديد عطلات السيارات الحديثة جزاكم الله خيرا
*


----------



## الفخرانى البحراوى (1 مايو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء اريد من يسعفني للتعلم على كيفية التعامل او تشغيل جهاز
> *launch x431 tool bluetooth x431 infinite universal scanner لتحديد عطلات السيارات الحديثة جزاكم الله خيرا
> *


شكراااااااااا يا هتدسة


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (8 مايو 2009)

عجيب امور غريب قضية يعني ماكو احد يساعدني بهذا الموضوع؟ وين الشباب المزاكر


----------



## sameh halousa (9 مايو 2009)

انا كان نفسي اسعدك بس ليس لدي معلومات عن ما تريد لكن سابحث لك


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (9 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بشعورك الطيب اخي والاخوة في الملتقى


----------

